

Ask HN: What is this FHScan thing? - dear

My website got a few requests from "94.242.163.1xx Mozilla/5.0 (FHScan Core 1.1) and asked for a bunch of things that (luckily) don't exist in my system, including a GET http://www.fbi.gov/ request.  That's weird.  I googled it.  It seemed to be some sort of HTTP scanner/attacker.<p>I don't know what they were trying to do.<p>How do you guy make sure your website is safe?
======
smartwater
<https://github.com/bluedragonz/bad-bot-blocker>

